# France League 1 Outright



## DarkLight (Jul 30, 2008)

Lyon 1.70 
Marseille 3.75 
Bordeaux 5.00 
Paris St Germain 21.00 
Lille 34.00 
St Etienne 34.00 
Monaco 51.00 
Nancy 51.00 
Rennes 67.00 
Nantes 101.00 
Auxerre 151.00 
Le Mans 251.00 
Nice 251.00 
Caen 501.00 
Le Harve 501.00 
Lorient 501.00 
Sochaux 501.00 
Toulouse 501.00 
Valenciennes FC 501.00 
Grenoble Foot 1001.00


----------

